# [Servlet] Endlosschleife, warum?



## Curse4Life (25. Mrz 2005)

Hi,
ich habe ein Servlet geschrieben, das ein Postformular bekommt, wenn ich das mit meiner Klasse handel, in der das steht:

```
if (request.getMethod().equalsIgnoreCase("Post"))
{
  while(request.getParameterNames().hasMoreElements())
  {
	String tempName = request.getParameterNames().nextElement().toString();
	if(qs_VARS.containsKey(tempName) == false)
	{
	  post_VARS.put(tempName, request.getParameter(tempName));
	}
  }
}
```


Dann läuft das Skript sich an der Stelle Tod, also würde ich sagen Endlosschleife, aber warum?

Kann mir da jemand helfen?


mfg
Curse4Life


----------



## Roar (25. Mrz 2005)

ich nehme an, weil getParameterNames() immer wieder eine neie Enumeration zurückliefert. Einfach die Enumeratino zwischenspeichern und die methoden auf diese instanz ausführen: 


```
Enumeration en = request.getParameterNames();
  while(en.hasMoreElements())
  {
   String tempName = en.nextElement().toString(); 
[...]
```


----------



## Curse4Life (25. Mrz 2005)

ICH DANKE DIR! 

Das war es!


mfg
Curse4Life


----------

